# Happy Birthday Harrison



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy birthday Harrison, hope you have a great day and that all your pressies are related to modelling.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 30, 2009)

Vic man! your pic aint showing?!

Anyway Happy birthday Harrison!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 30, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Vic man! your pic aint showing?!
> 
> Anyway Happy birthday Harrison!


Hope it is now


----------



## imalko (Sep 30, 2009)

Its still 30th September in my part of the world and Harrison's birthday is due for tomorrow (October 1)...
Oh, never mind. I guess early congratulations are in order then. HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRIEND!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 30, 2009)

Ye, but it's time for my bed and it's cracking midnight here and then by the time I get back on line, your day is gone and I'll have missed all the fun.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2009)

*A Happy Birthday Harrison and many many more to come !!!!! *


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, if I forget to tell you tomorrow hope you have a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


I hope there's a Bf 110 in among the presents...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 30, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Hope it is now





Yup! sweet!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday H, hope u get some nice goodies...


----------



## ian lanc (Sep 30, 2009)

DITTO Harry


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy birthday


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy (early) Birthday!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy B-day Harrison!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

Many thanks guys! Today I've gotten a lot of cards and what not. Tomorrow I get the 'goodies'  

Again thank you all very, very much! 

Vic, since it's October 1st there sooner, tell me how my birthday is! (For the first part )


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday H!



TO


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday for tomorrow H !


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Terry and TO!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harrison, my wee pal! Hope that you'll have a great one, with tons of pressies, plastic ones that is....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

I did ask for them! 

If not there is a VNA (Veteran Nurses Association) where people donate TONS of things for them to sell and make money. They always had models there, but I wasn't into the hobby, but you can get a 1/32 scale plane I saw one year as low as 3.00 dollars. So I'll be there on Saturday looking!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 30, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Harrison!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks Aaron!! Appreciate it!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harrison. May you be blessed with great gifts. 8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey, happy birthday, Harrison! Hope it's a good one (make sure you get lot's of presents).


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harrison !


Wheels


----------



## parsifal (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy birthday dude. Enjoy the day


----------



## v2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harrison! Have a nice day!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 1, 2009)

Have a very happy birthday Harrison!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! I have to go to school first before I get any, gifts...  

But I guess as a early present I got a 100% on a 58 word vocab, where I had to put the part of speech and write every words definitions 8)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 1, 2009)

Good one mate, have a good day at school


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harrison!


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## rochie (Oct 1, 2009)

happy birthday mate, have a good 'un


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'll let ya know what I get  in a few.... dad is busy at work... (Police Officer) so I must wait till he gets home


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy B-Day, Harrison! Hope it is all you could ask.


----------



## muller (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harrison!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 1, 2009)

happy birthday even if your are a Jets fan


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy B day Harrison!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harrison!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks! 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/mo...h-other-modeling-things-20951.html#post566114

That is what I got !


----------



## Heinz (Oct 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday man!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2009)

A little late but Happy Burfdae Harrison from another Jerseite!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

